# Pilzbefall, brauche Rat



## eXtIO (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Meine Wakü scheint undicht zu sein, es wachsen schon Pilze! (Siehe Bild) Was kann ich tun? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Best11163 (3. Mai 2014)

Dir ne Schöne Pilzsuppe kochen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Mai 2014)

Alles auseinander bauen und säubern. Dann neues wasser drauf.


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2014)

Ganz einfache sache:

RAMOC mit derber spannung, dann geht der von alleine ein 


typ du



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Alles auseinander bauen und säubern. Dann neues wasser drauf.


 
guckst du BILD!!!


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ganz einfache sache:
> 
> RAMOC mit derber spannung, dann geht der von alleine ein
> 
> ...



Handy wollte das bild nicht anzeigen.leider


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Dir ne Schöne Pilzsuppe kochen.


mit dem pilz knallt die vielleicht sogar


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Mai 2014)

Oh oh, das sieht aber gar nicht gut aus.
Da brauchst du schon was stärkeres um diese Sauerei wegzubekommen. Versuchs mal auf die Art.

BTW: Noch kein "OT Spam" kreischender Mod mit der Keule durchgerauscht?


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Mai 2014)

Ach, iss den Pilz doch einfach. Der ist ungiftig und schmeckt bestimmt super.


----------



## eXtIO (3. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Tips so far!

... hehe, ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## Tierce (3. Mai 2014)

Schon mal probiert das Gerät aus- und wieder einzuschalten?


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Schon mal probiert das Gerät aus- und wieder einzuschalten?


 
weil?


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Mai 2014)

The IT-Crowd <3 !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2014)

Hier stand Mist und lt. dem Startpost eher was für die Ruka


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> weil?


weil standard tip (und oft bringts sogar was, lol)


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> weil?


 
Das immer hilft, sogar bei WaKü-Pilzbefall 

 Naja, solange noch nichts Lebendiges aus deinem Rechner kriecht, ist ja alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hilft ein Hochdruck oder Dampfreiniger.


----------



## Buddhafliege (3. Mai 2014)

Ruf doch einen Klemptner der weis wie man den "vernichtet" sowas lernt man doch. So jetzt veruteile einer mal einer Videospiele die bilden sogar.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Mai 2014)

Sehr kreativ unsere community, aber bitte kein OT mehr


----------



## Goyoma (3. Mai 2014)

Schönes Gewächshaus! 

Pass auf, die mögen's warm und feucht, nicht das se sich noch vermehren ;D


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bischen mehr Licht und der Pilz kommt besser zur Geltung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Sehr kreativ unsere community, aber bitte kein OT mehr


 
Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was bei dem Startpost offtopic wäre, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, alles zum Thema Wasserkühlungen wäre fehl am Platze. Also ändern wir einfach mal das Forum um den Thread herum.


----------



## timetoremember (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe "gehört" Canesten soll helfen^^ Canesten Extra Creme 50 g


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2014)

Das sieht auf jedenfall hübsch aus.

Solltest es aber bei Modding als Thema einschieben.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was bei dem Startpost offtopic wäre, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, alles zum Thema Wasserkühlungen wäre fehl am Platze. Also ändern wir einfach mal das Forum um den Thread herum.


 
Naja, Fliegenpilze wachsen nicht im Wasser


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Mai 2014)

Doch hab hier schon welche im Wald wachsen sehen die häufig unter wasser lagen. 

Wie bekämpft man einen Pilz? Schachtelhalm oder ne Brühe aus Knoblauch und Zwiebeln ? Vielleicht könnte das helfen, damit sich dieser Fliegenpilz nicht noch mehr in der Umgebung verbreitet.
Aber ich denke, da er schon ziemlich gross ist dürfte sich dieser Pilz kaum aufhalten lassen.
Vielleicht einen Pilzforscher fragen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was bei dem Startpost offtopic wäre, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, alles zum Thema Wasserkühlungen wäre fehl am Platze. Also ändern wir einfach mal das Forum um den Thread herum.


 
Vielleicht ist es ja eine Humuskühlung?


MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Naja, Fliegenpilze wachsen nicht im Wasser



In dem Fall wäre der Wohnraum wohl eher ein möblierter Bombentrichter


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Mai 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Vielleicht einen Pilzforscher fragen?



Wie nennen die sich eigentlich? Fungiologen?


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Mai 2014)

diplomierter fungimundus passt auch


----------



## BertB (5. Mai 2014)

mykologe vermutlich
Mykologie

ist von dem griechischen wort

anderes wort für fungizid wäre antimykotikum (bei medikamenten)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

Mykologe (manchmal auch mit c) ist richtig. Beschäftigen sich aber eher mit dem Mycel, dass hier vermutlich nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte irgendwie gehofft dass unter das Leck ein Glas untergestellt wurde und es sich um ein Pils handelt.


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2014)

Hier hast du ne kleine Auswahl:

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4jt3opie9r_b


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie gehofft dass unter das Leck ein Glas untergestellt wurde und es sich um ein Pils handelt.



Dann hätte er ja Hopfen in den AGB stopfen müssen und so manch andere Zutat, dafür müsste man den Kühlkörper aber drastisch vergrößern wie vielleicht den AGB auch damit sich das zapfen lohnt


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Mai 2014)

Da bekomm ich grad ein Kopfkino und die Überlegung, ob man sich aus einer WaKü eine Zapfanlage bauen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Verdammte Axt da hab ich was angeleiert... 

Aber ganz ehrlich - wie geil wäre das denn bitte wenn man nen versteckten 2. Kreislauf/Pumpe/5L-Fässchen in seinen großen PC einbauet und auf ner LAN-Party einfach fix an nem Schnellverschluss den Hahn anbringt undn Bier zapft auch wenns warm/schal ist?
Alleine um das Gesicht der Kollegen zu sehen wärs das wert, da biste der Held des Abends. 

...ich glaub ich brauchen 900D...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

Dann fangt mal an, auf das Ergebnis wäre ich gespannt


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass Zimmerwarmes Bier nicht so gut schmeckt wie kaltes.

@Alki Ich würde allein vorbeikommen um das Gesicht zu sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

dann macht man es wie die Amis und holt Gläser aus dem Tiefkühler


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Gläser auf ner Lan? Ohje, ich sehe die Becher bersten.

Wie wärs denn statt auf ner LAN bei HWBot? Das Gezapfte etwas mit LN2 verfeinert und schon isses trinkbar lutschbar.


----------



## Buddhafliege (5. Mai 2014)

Schaft abhilfe gegen warmes bier ^^ 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Kälteleistung) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Kälteleistung) 37007


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich grad ein Kopfkino und die Überlegung, ob man sich aus einer WaKü eine Zapfanlage bauen kann.



Wenn du bevorzugt bei 30-35 °C zapfst...




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt da hab ich was angeleiert...


 
Du bist nicht der erste. Irgendwo im iirc Extrem-Kühlbereich haben wir einen Thread zu einer Colakühlung, da wurden natürlich schon diverse andere Alternativen besprochen.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du bevorzugt bei 30-35 °C zapfst...


 
Ich dachte eher daran, eine KoKü dazwischen zu basteln ^^


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Erinnert mich an die YPS-Urzeitkrebse.. 
irgendwann Mitte der 70er


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gläser auf ner Lan? Ohje, ich sehe die Becher bersten.
> 
> Wie wärs denn statt auf ner LAN bei HWBot? Das Gezapfte etwas mit LN2 verfeinert und schon isses trinkbar lutschbar.



Am Ende hängt dann die Zunge fest


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich grad ein Kopfkino und die Überlegung, ob man sich aus einer WaKü eine Zapfanlage bauen kann.



Wird mein erstes Modding Projekt. Wakü in ne Bierkü umwandeln  Ob das gut geht mit Bier die Komponenten zu Kühlen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Mai 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wird mein erstes Modding Projekt. Wakü in ne Bierkü umwandeln  Ob das gut geht mit Bier die Komponenten zu Kühlen?


 Bierkühlung kein Problem, macht jede Zapfanlage. (Also das Bier kühlen)
Bier kühlt PC wird schwerer. Das schäumt nicht nur, das enthält auch noch Alkohol und anders Zeug, was ich nicht unbedingt in der Wakü will. Dazu siehts aus wie Pisse und das ganze ist reine Verschwendung, da nach Einsatz nicht mehr trinkbar.


----------



## BertB (12. Mai 2014)

man bräuchte schon nen wärmetauscher, 
radiator von beiden kühlkreisläufen in nem dritten wasserbehälter, oder so,
doch nicht das bier durch die pc kühler schicken


----------



## Stokly (12. Mai 2014)

Naja kommt drauf an, wenn man Engländer ist, dann wäre das ja eigentlich genau die richtige Temperatur für's Bier


----------

